# Joint supplements



## Littleface (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I would like to know if any of you give your dogs joint supplements? If so which products and at what age is it advisable to start?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine take them! I like the Wholistic Pet Products. 

I started my young ones about a year old and we give them randomly for them. My seniors get it daily. 

Joint Support - Canine


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Im going to look into starting to use these, not sure which yet, going to do some research on it now


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I like this brand as it is all natural nothing synthetic and is very well trusted in the holistic world.


----------

